# Since Last Year's Winter Fishing Special at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

November 21, 2017*

*Since Last Year's Winter Fishing Special​*
The winter months, as well as a new year, will be here before we know it. The 2017 year has been a banner year for fishing along our portion of the Texas coast, and our Bay Flats guests are still enjoying the fish on a daily basis. Aside from the expected catches of speckled trout, redfish, flounder and black drum, we've seen some catches that have been equally unexpected as well - snook, catfish, jack crevalle, triple-tail, Spanish mackerel, shark, and even a small grouper. This has to be one of the very best years we have seen for fishing in Texas coastal bays for as long as some folks can remember. If the fishing remains as good as it has been so far, we should all be in store for some epic wintertime fishing that could possibly result in landing some record-book trout.






The staff here at Bay Flats has also been doing a bit of growing over the past year, as we now have 18 professional fishing and hunting guides. And if you haven't been to Bay Flats Lodge this past year, we've added our newest lodge, The Reef, which sleeps 9 guests and has 5 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, a spacious screened-in back porch, and an elevator. Back at the main lodge area, we have now installed two new lighted horse shoe pits and two new natural fire rings. We have also expanded our line-up of guided services to include a trophy whitetail deer hunting operation only 12 miles from the lodge, and many new fresh water duck hunting ponds on two large and separate pieces of acreage.






Our thanks this season goes out to each and every one of our Bay Flats customers for their continued support, and wish all a very safe and peaceful Thanksgiving holiday. We hope to see you and your family, friends, and co-workers as we kickoff what we anticipate being another promising year for all our Bay Flats Lodge guests. HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone!

*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*​
From the novice weekend angler to the most experienced artificial enthusiast, the month of February offers you an opportunity to spend time in the great outdoors during a period when most other folks are hunting, or have chosen to hang-up their fishing gear as they await the approach of spring. There's a lot less boat traffic this time of the year, which means drifting in a boat across the flats, or wading with lures along a promising shoreline, will be that much more tranquil.

This year we are experiencing some of the finest fishing we have seen along the Texas coast in many, many years. Don't let this opportunity pass you by. If you haven't scheduled your fishing trip this year, look into the tremendous savings being offered in FEBRUARY. Shoot us a quick email at [B][email protected][/B], or phone us at *1-888-677-4868*, and we will help you finalize your reservation.

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special" Includes* (per guest)
- Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
- Dinner: Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
- Hot Breakfast Buffet
- Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
- Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
- Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
- Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
- Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._


----------

